# What foundation shade would suit me?



## linalind (Jun 3, 2018)

The foundation User Media - TinyPic - gratis vardtjanst for bilder, foton och video ( just these colors) User Media - TinyPic - gratis vardtjanst for bilder, foton och video ( nr 5= bronze)
My skin color User Media - TinyPic - gratis vardtjanst for bilder, foton och videoUser Media - TinyPic - gratis vardtjanst for bilder, foton och videoUser Media - TinyPic - gratis vardtjanst for bilder, foton och video
( my chest is lighter, i dont know if you should match your foundation to your chest or to neck?)
Which of these foundation shades would suit me do you think?
nc44,5 in winter


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 5, 2018)

(Moved to Recommendations)

I've seen some people recommending matching to your chest and others suggesting matching to your neck. Personally, I match to my neck.







Looking at your photo, you could probably wear either 4W2 (Toasty Spice) or 5W1 (Bronze). There's maybe a very small difference in colour between them (Toasty Spice actually looks a smidge darker, or perhaps more yellow?).






Meanwhile: Are these shades you have in your makeup stash/collection?


----------

